
YC startup school finally started and we are in beta from today - SuitesFlow
https://suitesflow.com/3d/app-front-end_my_splah-3d.html?token=6352332459
======
SuitesFlow
In coincidence with the Startup school, we are launching our beta of
SuitesFlow. Suitesflow is a web platform to create real estate microsite with
a bounce rate as low as 2%. Suitesflow allows real estate to market and
manages their properties with a super sexy UI. Check it out!

